
Ten lessons in bootstrapping from the founders of Urbanspoon - ALee
http://www.techflash.com/Ten_lessons_in_bootstrapping_from_the_founders_of_Urbanspoon_44968952.html
======
DanielStraight
11\. Be featured on an iPhone commercial, because if that hadn't happened, we
wouldn't be reading this.

